# New Canon Lenses Availability - Updated



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 25, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/new-canon-lenses-availability-update/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/new-canon-lenses-availability-update/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Updated – May 25, 2011 @ 9:00PM EST

</strong>Canon added dates of December 2011 for the 500 f/4L IS II and 600 f/4L IS II.</p>
<p><em>thanks Paolo</em></p>
<p><strong>Update to sales start for EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM, EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM, EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM, EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM and EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM lenses

</strong>London, UK, 25th May 2011 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Following the announcement of delays to the sales start to the following lenses : EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM, EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM, EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM, EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM and EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM, Canon can now provide an update on the planned start dates for these lenses:</p>
<ul>
<li>EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM  	Late August, 2011</li>
<li>EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM  	Late August, 2011</li>
<li>EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM  	Late July, 2011</li>
<li>EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM   	December 2011*</li>
<li>EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM   	December 2011*</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon would like to apologise to any customers who have been inconvenienced by these delays.</p>
<p>*Any sales start dates will be communicated as soon as they become available.</p>
<p>[<a href="http://www.canon-europe.com/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/20110525_Update_to_sales_start_for_EF_Lens.aspx?source=rss">source</a>] <em>thanks Eyal</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dstppy (May 25, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*

"EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM Late July, 2011"

Being that this is *just* far off enough to not be totally implausible . . . I'm going to hold back on a full-fledged 'when bacon gets wings' comment . . . but seriously, this thing has been Canon's campaign promise that we've heard a lot about but are still waiting for 

Here's hoping.


----------



## Flake (May 25, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*

The big question will be if Canon honestly thinks it can announce any other products when it hasn't even begun to ship the ones from the previous announcement?

Who will take a company seriously in those circumstances? My feeling is that no new lens announcements will be made until they've sorted this mess out.


----------



## dstppy (May 25, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*

I agree, but it really depends on the scope/demand of the lens.

A new 50mm 1.4 has a lot less going on inside vs (as an example) the zoom fish-eye.

Also, motivation would be high to produce something like a new kit lens 24-105 replacement, I'm looking at you . . .

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if we saw a new body come to market before the 8-15 ;D


----------



## Justin (May 25, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



Flake said:


> The big question will be if Canon honestly thinks it can announce any other products when it hasn't even begun to ship the ones from the previous announcement?
> 
> Who will take a company seriously in those circumstances? My feeling is that no new lens announcements will be made until they've sorted this mess out.



Right, I agree. If Canon does make additional lens announcements they would look very foolish indeed unless they chose to make the lens(es) available immediately.


----------



## DJL329 (May 25, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*

I can't wait for the comments from the folks wondering 'Why wasn't the 200-400mm w/1.4x TC included in this updated announcement?'

(In case you are wondering, that lens is a P-R-O-T-O-T-Y-P-E, not a product ready for release.)


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



> My feeling is that no new lens announcements will be made until they've sorted this mess out.



Generally, I'm not one to second-guess Canon (or Nikon). I can't argue with their success. But, I do admit this whole lens thing has me wondering.

I didn't pay much attention when these lenses were first announced because lenses that cost thousands of dollars aren't likely to show up in my camera bag anytime soon. I never really understood why they felt the need to upgrade these Big Whites and assumed it had more to do with market positioning than anything else. 

But, as the months go by without the product actually being delivered, it sure does seem that it's got to be a little embarrassing. And, I agree that it's a little hard to announce and deliver other lenses while these announcements gather dust.


----------



## DJL329 (May 26, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



unfocused said:


> > My feeling is that no new lens announcements will be made until they've sorted this mess out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. As megapixels increase, the dSLRs start to out-resolve the lenses.

2. New technology, including the newer IS modes.

3. Competition. If you sit still, you fall behind.

4. Part of the delay has been caused by the natural disasters in Japan, which is where the bodies and lenses are produced.


----------



## UncleFester (May 26, 2011)

Also: optimized for video/weight reduction for the new supers.


----------



## NXT1000 (May 26, 2011)

that is so great, almost 1 year delay, and meanwhile there are no stock of the old version I lens. The version I was almost perfect already, the new lens should be better, but much more expensive. They must have encounter massive technical problem trying to improve perfection.


----------



## Flake (May 26, 2011)

1. As megapixels increase, the dSLRs start to out-resolve the lenses.

2. New technology, including the newer IS modes.

3. Competition. If you sit still, you fall behind.

4. Part of the delay has been caused by the natural disasters in Japan, which is where the bodies and lenses are produced

1. This an oft quoted urban myth! megapixels would need to increase an awful lot more to even start to outresolve lenses, and even then different colours resolve differently , due to the wavelendth of light.

In resolution terms an 8MP camera has 3456 by 2304 pixels the 5D MkII has 5616 x 3744 an increase of nearly 2.5x the number of MP but resolution hasn't even been doubled - just a 60% increase. This becomes even harder to increase as the numbers get bigger to double the resolution of the 5D MkII the sensor would need to be an incredible 84MP !

What will happen as resolution increases on FF cameras is the flaws in lenses such as corner & border resolution will become even more noticable, and it does beg the question as to whether that is a price worth paying.

2. Are you referring to the new H-IS mode? WHat would be the point in putting that into new lenses when it's designed for the lateral movement seen in macro photography? It makes no difference at all when it's in a normal lens, unless it's used in close up.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 26, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



DJL329 said:


> I can't wait for the comments from the folks wondering 'Why wasn't the 200-400mm w/1.4x TC included in this updated announcement?'
> 
> (In case you are wondering, that lens is a P-R-O-T-O-T-Y-P-E, not a product ready for release.)



Talk about arguing with a strawman!! Incidentally, I very much want to use the 200-400. The way that I shoot, it would be a natural partner for my 40D or a 7D or its successor.


----------



## Flake (May 26, 2011)

When & if the Canon 200 - 400mm f/4 is released you can expect it to carry a price ticket of around Â£5000 Nikons version is slightly less than this but it doesn't have the 1.4 TC built in. It's a ridiculous amount of money unless you have money to burn, or you're using it as a professional and it's paying it's way.

The latest Sigma 120 - 300mm f/2.8 OS with a 1.4 TC will give you the same focal length at half the price, and if you're wondering about the image quality it's well up to the mark check out the recent review on Photozone.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 26, 2011)

Flake said:


> When & if the Canon 200 - 400mm f/4 is released you can expect it to carry a price ticket of around Â£5000 Nikons version is slightly less than this but it doesn't have the 1.4 TC built in. It's a ridiculous amount of money unless you have money to burn, or you're using it as a professional and it's paying it's way.
> 
> The latest Sigma 120 - 300mm f/2.8 OS with a 1.4 TC will give you the same focal length at half the price, and if you're wondering about the image quality it's well up to the mark check out the recent review on Photozone.



That's what I love about these forums, having the same discussions with the same people, over and over and over again.

You're probably right about the price, but calling it "ridiculous" is a bit extreme. I don't want a 120-420, where I have to remove the lens from the camera to add or remove a TC. That's the situation I'm in with my 300 f/2.8 now. I want a 200-560 that I can leave on the camera all afternoon. (If Sigma introduced a 200-500 f/4 or, better yet, f/2.8-4, I'd seriously consider that, especially if the maximum aperture was f/2.8 between 200mm and 350mm.) And, oh yes, my Sigma 2X TC is pretty bad.


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



Bob Howland said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for the comments from the folks wondering 'Why wasn't the 200-400mm w/1.4x TC included in this updated announcement?'
> ...



So why wasn't the 200-400 included in the announcement? I too want to know more about the lens.


----------



## Admin US West (May 26, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



Justin said:


> So why wasn't the 200-400 included in the announcement? I too want to know more about the lens.



The 200-400mm L does not officially exist, only a photo of a model and a statement that it was under development. When it is ready, then they will officially announce it. It might be available late next year.


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



scalesusa said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > So why wasn't the 200-400 included in the announcement? I too want to know more about the lens.
> ...



So far in the past year every single lens that has been announced has not be ready, in other words they are all in development. 

From dpreview: CP+ 2011: Canon has announced it is developing the EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x lens, which features a built-in switchable 1.4x teleconverter. With the converter engaged, it becomes a 280-560mm F5.6 lens. Designed for sports and wildlife photographers the lens will feature weatherproof construction and is *scheduled for launch later this year.*

So Canon made a statement about when it was due and they have not updated that statement yet. I'm just pointing out that an update, if one is needed, would have been nice. 

What makes you think "it might be available late next year"? Pure speculation if you ask me.


----------



## Admin US West (May 27, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



Justin said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > Justin said:
> ...



Its a matter of terminology. A launch is the official announcement of a product being ready or already in production. 

The launch announcement will usually, but not always give a availability date, usually 2-6 months after the launch if things go right. So its just a guess, but if a launch is announced later this year, it certainly stands to reason that the availibility date will be some time after the launch which will be into 2012.

As for the other lenses you mentioned, they did have launch announcements, but they later announced production problems, and then the earthquake stopped production, so that is a totally different situation and isn't comparable with a development announcement which just means they are expecting to successfully build and test some prototypes and maybe tweak the design until they decide it is ready for production.


----------



## dstppy (May 27, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



scalesusa said:


> The launch announcement will usually, but not always give a availability date, usually 2-6 months after the launch if things go right. So its just a guess, but if a launch is announced later this year, it certainly stands to reason that the availability date will be some time after the launch which will be into 2012.



I suddenly appreciate Apple's policy of not announcing anything until it's pretty much ready for market. Not actually faulting Canon here, but it makes product hype and excitement more meaningful . . .

Yes, I'm still whining about the fish-eye.

No, I can't afford it.

No, that hasn't stopped me from purchasing anything else. ;D


----------



## Admin US West (May 27, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



dstppy said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > The launch announcement will usually, but not always give a availability date, usually 2-6 months after the launch if things go right. So its just a guess, but if a launch is announced later this year, it certainly stands to reason that the availability date will be some time after the launch which will be into 2012.
> ...



I'm with you there, I prefer to have new equipment announcements made only when a product is in production and shipping in 2 months or less. Sigma sometimes announces products a year in advance, and, occasionally, they do not appear at all.

I hope Canon stops doing this, it causes more confusion than it helps. Some people have posted that they sold equipment, expecting prompt arrival of the new lenses. This had to frustrate them.

This site publishes rumors, they should be taken as for fun and discussion, but a photographer should not use rumors to influences his purchases. some rumors have been going for years. The 5D MK II was rumored for over a year in advance of its launch announcement.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 28, 2011)

*Re: New Canon Lenses Availability - Update*



scalesusa said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > scalesusa said:
> ...



I disagree. Having information far in advance allows me to plan my future expenditures more efficiently. Also, I've never understood people selling equipment in anticipation of buying new and improved equipment some time in the future, especially when it means that they can't take pictures for months. I'll grant you that early announcements work best when the manufacturer accurately announces when the equipment will actually be available.


----------



## Flake (May 28, 2011)

Selling a lens while it's still current ensures a higher price, selling after the new one is released means you take a hit as prices fall.

At the moment Ebay are selling some Canon products at close to or above the cheapest price for new gear!


----------



## hutjeflut (May 28, 2011)

i cant wait to see how much of a price increase these big dudes will get and if there will be any sales on the old versions wich may finaly lie within my small budget.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM Late July, 2011



Seems this is actually happening. DigitalRev has stock and is shipping them.

Thanks for the info

Its a interesting lens, I've the 15mm FE and really don't use it a lot, so I'm waiting for a need for one like this. Now that I once again have a APS-C body, that might tempt me, I have APS-C, APS-H, and FF currently.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jul 30, 2011)

Last word from Canon Canada is that the 300 f2.8L IS II and 400 f2.8L IS II deliveries have been pushed back to November 2011...


----------

